# 3 Canucks shredding Mount Baker



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Nice....:thumbsup:


Thanks snowolf! I actually learnt a lot about snowboarding through your youtube videos way before I discovered this forum, so that means a lot!


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

sick edit, the music totally matches the feel too.

also do you know the waving skier at 00:19? lol


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

drstone said:


> sick edit, the music totally matches the feel too.
> 
> also do you know the waving skier at 00:19? lol


thanks!! As for the skiier, no, he video bombed us. Lol


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

So the season's about to start in 2 months over here, and just to get me stoked, I started watching videos from our last season. Just a friendly bump to show off how fricking EPIC of a mountain Baker really is.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

all you guys with real mountains make me so jealous, I really need to save up for a trip. Our highest vertical is 700 feet and that is deceiving.

Enjoyable edit too. Our season here is still 60+ days out but I have been watching my snowboard addiction videos and a ton on Vimeo. Getting anxious here as well.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kung-POW said:


> So the season's about to start in 2 months over here, and just to get me stoked, I started watching videos from our last season. Just a friendly bump to show off how fricking EPIC of a mountain Baker really is.


Hey kung-POW, are you getting a pass this year?

I'm gettin' one for Cypress for sure, they are getting a 50?x80? foot airbag.
I'll be goin' up there @ least 4 days a week, I need more rippers in my crew.
Grab the Silver pass with the discount, it's like $360 or something like that.

Have you ever purposely gone inverted? 

I'm going Slalom boardin' tomorrow @ LaFarge, you know the spot.
Are ya free or what?

TT


----------

